
What neuromyths do you believe in? - gmays
http://bigthink.com/neurobonkers/what-neuromyths-do-you-believe-in
======
JoeAltmaier
I believe in the 'learning style' myth, because it works. Some folks need
text; others need pictures. Or they complain and don't learn. So what makes
this a myth?

